# Couple for the IH guys!



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Found these in central Nebraska this week. There were 4 of them in about this condition. I'm still trying to find out who owns them!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Another


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think those are F-12's? The second one in your pictures is also in VERY good condition and a great candidate for a restore.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

This is my wife’s favorite tractor at the tractor shows. She says her granddaddy had one just like them. They are fine looking old tractors even when in the shape of the ones in your pictures. 

Believe it or not, my wife likes the rusty ones better than the ones that have shined up and painted like new. Guess she remembers her granddaddy’s as being rusty.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I think those are F-12's? The second one in your pictures is also in VERY good condition and a great candidate for a restore. *


Nope... you lose! These all have drop axles, ruling out the F-12 or F-14. They would have to be regulars, F-20s, but more likely F-30s.


----------

